# Find your aptitude-  Programming Language Selector



## praka123 (Feb 20, 2008)

*laroza.freehostia.com/home/
See the Language Selector for a test to see what languages you might be interested in learning.



> *Purpose:*
> 
> Give some advice on what programming language(s) to learn based on various factors
> To end the debate, because we all know that if it is on the web, it must be true.
> ...


available LANG options:
*Assembly

  C

 C++

 Erlang

 Forth

 Fortran

 Java

 Lisp

 Perl

 PHP

 Python

 Ruby

 Shell*


----------



## slugger (Feb 20, 2008)

its pretty good/accurate

it suggested - Lisp, C and Java

Lisp - I learnt autoLisp last year and quite enjoyed it, tho a lil' outta prcatise

C - again lernt but outta touch

Java - thts the odd one out [dint bother lookin thru it]


----------



## gary4gar (Feb 20, 2008)

Python,C & Ruby for me


----------



## Pathik (Feb 20, 2008)

PHP
PERL
Python
Ruby
Java


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Feb 20, 2008)

java

lisp

c


----------



## QwertyManiac (Feb 21, 2008)

I got odd ones 

Assembly
Forth
Lisp

Off those, I only like Assembly, weird.

I'd select Python, C and Assembly off that list


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 21, 2008)

how to take this test.

when i click on that link it asks to download the file.........with unknows extention.........


----------



## Pathik (Feb 21, 2008)

WTH!! What browser are you using?


----------



## mehulved (Feb 21, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> I got odd ones
> 
> Assembly
> Forth
> ...


And you waste time over fanboys.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 21, 2008)

bad link @praka. IE on my dad's lappy thinks home is a file.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Feb 21, 2008)

i got exactly what i am into

C
C++
Assembly

Others include

Python
Lisp
Forth


----------



## mehulved (Feb 21, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> bad link @praka. IE on my dad's lappy thinks home is a file.



Maybe his server has not set mime type properly and IE is too intelligent. Ask your dad to use firefox or opera.


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 21, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Maybe his server has not set mime type properly and IE is too intelligent. Ask your dad to use firefox or opera.


Its company's lappy given for use temporarily and we r not allowed to install ne third party s/w except for device drivers and anti-malware.


----------



## vish786 (Feb 21, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> I got odd ones
> 
> Assembly
> Forth
> ...



Holy Cow ! I too got same ones


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 21, 2008)

I am using IE7


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Feb 22, 2008)

PHP 
Perl
Python
Ruby
Java

lol
im gonna chew them all


----------



## j1n M@tt (Feb 22, 2008)

I got results as:

Assembly >> dats one of ma favorite 
Forth
Lisp
^^wat d heck r these??!!!!!!......  

dat site is telling lies........am damn gud at C and C++, they did even mentioned them for me ....


----------



## mehulved (Feb 22, 2008)

The Unknown said:


> Its company's lappy given for use temporarily and we r not allowed to install ne third party s/w except for device drivers and anti-malware.


So, they expect firefox to damage the system? tell them it's an anti-malware since IE attracts a lot of malware and using firefox prevents it.


----------



## Quiz_Master (Feb 22, 2008)

QwertyManiac said:


> I got odd ones
> 
> Assembly
> Forth
> ...



I got the same ones too....

But I prefer :

C++ : (allready know it!)

Assembly : Learning rite now...

Python : Will learn Soon Enough./

Shell : Learning...


----------



## nileshgr (Feb 22, 2008)

mehulved said:


> So, they expect firefox to damage the system? tell them it's an anti-malware since IE attracts a lot of malware and using firefox prevents it.


lol


----------



## clmlbx (Feb 22, 2008)

installed opera to take this test....lol


and got:- 

python
c
lisp


----------



## phreak0ut (Feb 23, 2008)

^Ditto  I had few examples in Principles of Programming Language of Lisp. I somehow didn't like it much. I would definitely want to try out Ruby on rails.


----------



## ChaiTan3 (Feb 23, 2008)

Gave me Assembly, Forth and Lisp
I ticked the open source option...expected C,python and the lot
Learning Python now. Very useful for projecteuler


----------



## knight17 (Feb 28, 2008)

C, C++, Lisp, Python


----------



## nitish_mythology (Mar 8, 2008)

Java for me!


----------



## nileshgr (Mar 8, 2008)

C, Python, PHP


----------



## Manshahia (Mar 8, 2008)

shell
perl
python

never programmed any of these..


----------



## Vivek788 (Jun 3, 2008)

python,perl and shell script


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Jun 3, 2008)

Knew it all along..... *Python* venom is the thing running hot in my blood.


PS: python HAS no venom


----------



## xbonez (Jun 3, 2008)

python, C, Lisp for me


----------



## coolbuddy (Jun 3, 2008)

lisp,python,erlang


----------



## coolpcguy (Jun 3, 2008)

Python, C, Lisp, Java, Perl, Ruby, Shell

Lol. I'm a noob at Python & C. Though I work on PL/SQL


----------

